# kokemus/kokemusta



## 盲人瞎馬

Onko teillä kokemusta taloudellisten asioiden hoitamisesta?
Onko teillä kokemus taloudellisten asioiden hoitamisesta?

What's the difference here?


----------



## Finland

Hello!

The first one means: "Do you have experience in dealing with financial stuff?", whereas the second one means "Do you have AN experience in... etc.". Therefore, the first sentence is completely normal, while the second one sounds rather difficult to find a natural context for (although it's formally correct).

HTH
S


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Finland said:


> Hello!
> 
> The first one means: "Do you have experience in dealing with financial stuff?", whereas the second one means "Do you have AN experience in... etc.". Therefore, the first sentence is completely normal, while the second one sounds rather difficult to find a natural context for (although it's formally correct).
> 
> HTH
> S



Is it something that happens only to the noun kokemus?


----------



## Finland

Hello!



Vitalore said:


> Is it something that happens only to the noun kokemus?



Not at all. It's just like in English with experience / an experience, ie. it depends if you are underlining the uncountable asepct of the meaning (experience in general) or the countable aspect (one particular expierence that you can single out). Cf. Minulla on siitä paljon kokemusta ~ Minulla on siitä yksi ikävä kokemus.

Another noun that behaves in the same way in Finnish is tieto: Onko sinulla tieto vs. Onko sinulla tietoa.

HTH
S


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Finland said:


> Hello!
> 
> Not at all. It's just like in English with experience / an experience, ie. it depends if you are underlining the uncountable asepct of the meaning (experience in general) or the countable aspect (one particular expierence that you can single out). Cf. Minulla on siitä paljon kokemusta ~ Minulla on siitä yksi ikävä kokemus.
> 
> Another noun that behaves in the same way in Finnish is tieto: Onko sinulla tieto vs. Onko sinulla tietoa.
> 
> HTH
> S



Is that why Finns say "Otan yhtey*ttä*" ?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Vitalore said:


> Is that why Finns say "Otan yhtey*ttä*" ?


That doesn't sound completely unacceptable.  I wouldn't utter it, though.  These sound natural to my ear:

_Otan yhteyden huomisaamuna.
Otan häneen yhteyden ensi viikolla.
*En* ole ottanut heihin yhtey*ttä* kahteen viikkoon._
_Milloin otit häneen yhteyden?_


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Grumpy Old Man said:


> That doesn't sound completely unacceptable.  I wouldn't utter it, though.  These sound natural to my ear:
> 
> _Otan yhteyden huomisaamuna.
> Otan häneen yhteyden ensi viikolla.
> *En* ole ottanut heihin yhtey*ttä* kahteen viikkoon._
> _Milloin otit häneen yhteyden?_



It seems to me that otan yhteyttä is used as commonly as otan yhteyden is.
Can you explain the difference?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Vitalore said:


> It seems to me that otan yhteyttä is used as commonly as otan yhteyden is.
> Can you explain the difference?


No.  I might say: _Otan häneen yhtey*ttä*_ if I were just dialling his number when someone asked me what I was doing.


----------



## Finland

Hello!

I would say that "otan yhteyttä" is more frequent and idiomatic in Finnish, although "otan yhteyden" is possible as well. These are all examples of Kielitoimiston sanakirja: Haluton ottamaan yhteyttä. Pyyntö ottaa puhelimitse yhteyttä. Sovittuna päivänä otimme yhteyttä. Joko maksat heti velkasi, tai otan yhteyttä lakimieheen. Ottaa yhteys t. yhteyttä lääkäriin.

My reflex would be to say:
Ota ensi viikolla yhteyttä!
Oletko ottanut yhteyttä rehtoriin?
Etc.

HTH
S


----------



## Spongiformi

_"Otan yhteyden"_ would be a very natural expression for example for an army officer contacting the HQ:

_"Otan yhteyden päämajaan ja pyydän lisäohjeita."_ That sounds like a solid connection.

Maybe the difference is solely in that _"otan yhteyttä"_ sounds more flimsy and uncertain in my ears (though also more natural in real life). It might not even happen:

_"Otan yhteyttä, jos minutkin kutsutaan tilaisuuteen."_


----------

